# Monopod for DSLR



## mandar5 (Jan 4, 2016)

Hi friends,
I need a monopod which is quite sturdy for Semi pro DSLR body and pro lens. It should be tall (5Ft) when expanded.and not too heavy and within 2k price.

Regards,
Mandar


----------



## nac (Jan 4, 2016)

It's like you're expecting duke like performance, tvs sport like mileage @ xl super price. There is no monopod you could find with this criteria.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 4, 2016)

[MENTION=129278]man[/MENTION]dar you can get my monopod combination ...it will cost you more but its enough for pro grade lens and cam combination.
Benro A29T monopod - can take 10 KG
Manfrotto M234RC two way head - can take 2.5 KG but very reliable and cheap ..its whole metal built..can be used as weapon 

- - - Updated - - -

I use it with D7000+Sigma 150-500 = 750+1.8 Kg = 2.55 Kg

Monopod+head combo may weight around 800gm


----------



## a_medico (Jan 4, 2016)

Good ball head itself will cost more than 2k. Also, light is not possible. Light matlab carbon fibre, which are costly.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 4, 2016)

but does he wants a head...a monopod can be used even without head too..just that cam wont move and my monopod weights 600gm without head


----------



## mandar5 (Jan 4, 2016)

Suyogp how much the head and monopod costs?


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 4, 2016)

dont remember properly...head is a used one and bought monopod new ..head cost me 1500 I think


----------

